# Film School Crisis (Should I Stay or Should I Go)



## Joshua Strong (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Joshua and currently I am creative/dramatic writing student at the University of Illinois at Chicago. I am looking to applying to various film schools, as it is my dream to be a director/screenwriter but I need to ask of your opinion. Should I stay at UIC and continue to polish my skills as a storyteller or should I make the leap into schools like USC and UCLA as soon as possible?

And could I still go to a film school with a B.A in Dramatic Writing?


----------



## safiajen0055 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally posted by Joshua Strong:
> Hello,
> 
> My name is Joshua and currently I am creative/dramatic writing student at the University of Illinois at Chicago. I am looking to applying to various film schools, as it is my dream to be a director/screenwriter but I need to ask of your opinion. Should I stay at UIC and continue to polish my skills as a storyteller or should I make the leap into schools like USC and UCLA as soon as possible?
> ...



I want to suggest to stay at UIC and continue to polish your skills as much as you can.


----------



## Screenplay Collaborator (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joshua,

I'm a film school grad from many years back.  My advice would be to stay put at UIC and hone your skills.  More importantly, make connections in the industry any way you can.  When your skills are ready, you'll be better able to access your connections and deliver something solid.  USC and UCLA have incredible Masters and Producing programs.  Hope this helps!


----------

